# Shēmu un Projektu krātuve >  Vēja ģenerātora kontrolieris. Kur meklēt izskaidrotu shēmu.

## Kristaps Graudiņš

Labdien! Situācija ir sekojoša. Kursa darba izstrādei ir nepieciešams izpētit vēja ģenerātora kontroliera shēmu. Shēmai jāsatur vismaz 30 diskrētie elementi vai 4 integrālās shēmas (ar nepieciešamajiem diskrētajiem elementiem). Pētāmā shēma jāatrod un jāizvēlas pašam. Gribas atrast matereālu, kur viss jau paskaidrots, jo pats ,diezvai skatoties uz shēmu tikšu galā. Der latviski, krieviski angliski.

Varbūt, kāds var izpalidzet, un iemest ar kādu gudru domu ,par to, kur lai atrod meklēto materealu. Cik pameklēju - ražotāji ar shēmām neskopojas, bet ari neuzbāžas tās izskaidrot tādiem elektronikas analfabētiem kā man. Tāpēc drošivien butu jāmekle žurnalos vai saitos, bet kur...? Nav ne jausmas

Ar cieņu, Kristaps.

----------


## Radionavigators

Automašīnas sprieguma regulatorus no GAZ,UAZ izmanto vēja verķiem.Tiem shēmu un aprakstu netā pilns. Saules paneļiem ar.

----------


## next

Auto sprieguma regulators gaadaa lai akjim buutu pareizaa uzlaades straava izmantojot neierobezhotu jaudu no dzineeja.
Veeja un saules gjeneratora jauda vienmeer ir ierobezhota un uzlaades kontrolieris regulee straavu lai jauda tiktu efektiivi izmantota.
Darbi atshkjiriigi un kontrolieri arii.

----------


## Didzis

Ja jau tāds kursadarba uzdevums, tad macies elektroniku. Ja mācies elektroniku, tad jāsaprot kā shēmas darbojas. Kam sabiedrībai vajag elektronikas analfabētu ar diplomu kabatā.
Tikai nestāsti, ka internetā nav informācijas par tik populāru lietu,kā vēja iekārtas. Arī meklēt ir jāmācās. Vārdu sakot, meklē vien pats. Kad būsi atradis un radīsies precīzi un konkrēti jautājumi, tad labprāt palīdzēsim. Savādāk Tu gribi lai visu Tev ar karoti mutē ielej.

----------


## Gaija_5D

Mēs nesaprotam, kādam vēja generātoram? Vajadzīga līdzstrāva vai maiņstrāva. Kāds spriegums galā jābūt? Spriegumam jabūt stabīlam un cik. Kur liks to saražoto? Cik lieli gabarīti būs. 
Varbūt var nostādīt rāmītī daudzus datoru ventilātorus, lai ražo ko elektrisku?

----------


## M_J

Man īpaši patīk uztādījums "Shēmai jāsatur vismaz 30 diskrētie elementi vai 4 integrālās shēmas"!
Kā lai neatceras veco anekdoti:
-Товарищ майор, радиостанция на лампах или на транзисторах? 
-Для особо тупых повторяю - радиостанция на танке!

----------


## Kristaps Graudiņš

Viss ir "fristailā". Ka tikai uzrakstīt sakarigas 15 lpp. par verķa darbību (ar to es domāju - ja uz elmenta nonāk... tad uz...  atverās / aizverās... izejā nonāk... un tad...), kam ir vismaz 30 elementi un ir daudzmaz nosaucams par vēja ģenerātora kontrolieri. Ar to, mans saprast- kontrolē bremzēšanu, griešanās ātrumu, novietojumu pret vēju, izejas spriegumu, frekvenci, sanem datus no anemometra un citiem dačikiem,  u.tt. Bet var jau arī par kādu piemājas lidzstrāvas mazuliti rakstit. 
Un tad nu es iedomājos - vīri, kas ir tēmā un kautkur kauto lasa un interesējas, kādā no saviem spečuku žurnāliem vai saitiem ir redzējuši kādu "bērnu rakstu" ar izskaitrotu verķa darbību, un var iemest linku vai izdevuma nr. 

P.s
Es esmu sākumā varbūt esmu neskaidri nofermulējies. Es vienkārši meklēju kautkādu online izskaidrotu shēmu krātuvi lai varētu tur rakt

----------


## Raimonds1

https://www.google.lv/search?q=wind+alternator+control+system&biw=1097&bih=649&tbm=isch&tbo=u&source=univ&sa=X&ei=XBc9VejVL4fmyQO8kYDYAQ&ved=0CDcQsAQ

atrodi shēmu, no kuras kaut ko saproti

----------


## Waldis

_Man īpaši patīk uztādījums "Shēmai jāsatur vismaz 30 diskrētie elementi vai 4 integrālās shēmas"!_

Dažus gadus atpakaļ pēkšņi uznāca  ::  pavasaris! Ārā +25, bet pie radiatoriem nevar piedurties. Ļaudis raksta kļauzes, uz kurām saņem atbildi - ''mums vēl ir jānokurina divas kravas ogļu!!''

----------


## Obsis

1) RE:""kur lai atrod meklēto materealu.""
Reāli to vislabāk var atrast Gooooooooooooooogle.comā
2) Galvenais kritērijs ir - vai SMPS ir kpd virs nu vismaz kādiem 95%, vai SMPS ir CC un nenogalinās aķi kad vēja daudz, vai tas ir CV un nenogalinās aķi, ja maz tērēsi, vai tas ir spējīgs gan paaugstināt, gan pazemināt spriegumu, lai strādātu arī pie maziem vējiem, vai tas ir ar primārās strāvas aizardzību, lai pie liela patēriņa bet maza vēja nenomauc ģenģeratora tinumu. Nu, pārējie jautājumi laikam ir otras kārtas lielumi, kaut gan, gribētos, lai tas nebūtu opampu kapsēta tātad specializētās SMPS mikrenes ir labākā opcija, kādi igbt, kādas Šotkenes, un vispār kāda ir jauda.
Izvēlies, un tad parunāsim. Vispār, ir daži ļoti sakarīgi topiki par šo RLocman forumos (ru).
Iespējams (neapgalvoju par 100%) šis ir tas retais gadījiens, kad kontrolieri izdevīgāk ir izveidot no Arduino-nano un tālāk visu sakārtot caur softu. Principā tak šis var apkalpot visus vajadzīgos sensorus strāvām, špannēm utt, un pats spēj izpīkstēt PWM izeju. Atliek tikai drosele, IGBT un Šotkene.

----------


## marizo

nav mans lauciņš, bet paturpinot Obsi par Arduino
https://www.youtube.com/playlist?lis...TSYeQIcicM9Ghl

----------


## Kristaps Graudiņš

Paldies, Obsis, par RLocman atklāšanu! Nu jau varu sāk kautko rakstīt augšā....! http://www.radiolocman.com/shem/sche....html?di=70965 ; http://www.rlocman.ru/shem/schematics.html?di=61143 U.C http://ecee.colorado.edu/~pao/anonft...ight_ACC09.pdf

----------

